# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  IMPORTANTE! NOTICIAS DEL FORO.

## oskiper

Hola a todos, si bien alguno de ustedes ya me conoce de aquí o de BlogDeMagia.com, déjenme presentarme nuevamente, soy Oskiper, editor del Blog desde hace ya algún tiempo y visitador frecuente (aunque un tanto anónimo) del foro. Estuvimos hablando con Mariano sobre la situación actual del foro y sus problemas (el spam repetido por ejemplo) y él me ha dado la oportunidad que poder comenzar de a poco a resolver los problemas actuales del foro y llevarlo nuevamente al estado en el que estaba para que esta hermosa comunidad mágica no se pierda y podamos seguir disfrutando de compartir estos hilos tan interesantes. el motivo de este hilo no es sólo el de presentarme sino también el de pedirles su ayuda. No existe nadie como cada uno de ustedes para decirme qué creen que hace falta para poder mejorar el foro y eso es justamente lo que necesito. Por lo pronto déjenme decirles que vamos a comenzar la migración de este foro a una mejor plataforma para poder deshacernos al fin del problema del spam y vamos a convocar a más moderadores para que nos ayuden en la tarea de optimizar la actividad del foro... Pero sé que ésto no es lo único y los invito a TODOS a compartir cuáles son las virtudes y FALENCIAS de este foro para poder mejorarlo lo antes posible.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la atención y espero sus opiniones!

Atentamente,

Oskiper.

----------


## oscar.v.d

Hola muy buenas:

Yo pienso que una buena idea seria un "Área Secreta",con mas posibilidades y mejores atributos para los mas expertos.

Saludos, esto solo es una idea rápida para que mas adelante se haga algo al respecto.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Me gustaría esperar para ver que dicen los que saben mucho mejor que yo como mejorarlo, pero se me ocurre que se podría restringir el acceso a gente con conocimientos magicos (via preguntas) y clientes de tiendamagia (via clave obtenida al realizar un pedido) para limitar de algun modo el acceso indiscriminado de gente sin ir en contra del principal motivo de existencia del foro, Tiendamagia.

----------


## Inherent

Hola Oskiper! Sugerencias:

- Mejorar el buscador (aunque bueno, lo mismo esta nueva plataforma de la que hablas ya trae uno mejorado).
- Buscar el modo de mejorar la manera de ordenar la información. Quiero decir, que dentro de Cartomagia se puedan crear más categorías, dentro de ellas otras nuevas, etc. Algo que facilite revisar los mensajes ya escritos antes de plantear un nuevo post.

Mucha suerte con tu nueva tarea.

----------


## joepc

Yo creo que el gran problema es un problema de moderación, hace falta mas moderadores y que realmente de cierren hilos repetidos o que violen las normas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Como bien dice Joe, el problema es que con tantos post sin sentido abiertos a la vez, es imposible gestionarse. Además tira para atrás a la hora de discutir temas más serios.

----------


## The Black Prince

Apreciado Oskiper te voy a exponer algunos de los problemas que se ven en este foro:

1-Falta de FAQs(Los hay y muy buenos pero por lo visto faltan más).

2-Radicalizar la moderación, entiendo que este foro tiene un fin "comercial" y eso choca con la idea de borrar directamente esos post que se repiten hasta la saciedad. Creo que hay que tener más mano dura pero sin llegar a ciertos extremos que yo personalmente sufrí en mis inicios aquí, en los cuales creo que se llegó a la humillación pública, por probablemente equivocarme en alguna apreciación. Creo que la amenaza de Ban y borrar esos Post acerca del mejor mago del mundo mundial, o nuestra técnica favorita(sobretodo de la manera en que se exponen) sería una gran ayuda. 

3-Sinceramente creo que se tendría que delimitar mejor la controvertida(para mi) regla de no explicar técnicas, ya que no para todos es igual de estricta y me parece un poco un absurda teniendo en cuenta que hay otros foros donde se habla de manera abierta, sinembargo si que es cierto que probablemente aquí se amparen muchos más novatos y cazatrucos.

4-Otro tema que te concierne a ti Oskiper, y espero que entiendas mi intención. Los mensajes que critican algo no pueden ser borrados así como así. Con esto me estoy refiriendo a lo que pasó con blogdemagia con la explicación de ciertos juegos, tema en el cual rectificaste y lo cual aparte de ser muy honroso se ha convertido a mi parecer en un incremento de la calidad de los contenidos del blog que mejora día a día.

5-Aquí criticaré un poco a la autoridad máxima, Mariano, ya que es el administrador y cosas como lo que pasó con el concurso del foro, NO pueden pasar. Como se que Mariano es una persona muy ocupada(no me extraña), creo que sería mejor dar derechos de administrador a alguien de su confianza que tenga tiempo para estar en el foro. 

6-Reincidiendo en el concurso y que conste que aquí quizás si que me meto en algo sin conocer todas las partes. Yo he notado un abandono por parte de TiendaMagia, abandono que por otro lado no he visto en el blog.
Teruel existe y magiapotagia también.

Por último solo decir que si se necesita moderación, estoy dispuesto, pese a que ahora también frecuento otros lares, "nací" en este foro y pese a sus cosas le tengo cariño.

Un abrazo,

----------


## joepc

> 2-Radicalizar la moderación, entiendo que este foro tiene un fin "comercial" y eso choca con la idea de borrar directamente esos post que se repiten hasta la saciedad.


Muchas veces la respuesta es un enlace a un hilo anterior, yo creo que con esa respuesta y cierre (que *no* borrado) del hilo valdría.
Se reducen los hilos y las búsquedas son mas efectivas.

----------


## Ravenous

Coincido totalmente con Black Prince, y añado algún punto.

Propongo que las secciones de "magia por categorías" y "magia general" queden cerradas con acceso mediante cuestionario (sencillito, tampoco vamos a ponernos quisquillosos) y que sólo "Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia", "Principiantes", "Compra, Venta, Críticas y Espectáculos" y "Cambalache - La biblia junto al calefón" queden abiertos al público (aparte de la zona de los festivales). Aparte, mantener la zona secreta como hasta ahora, pero cambiando de alguna forma las condiciones de acceso (quizá un cuestionario más complicado tras tener cierto número de mensajes).

No sé qué capacidades tendrán ahora los moderadores, pero deberían tener permisos tanto para cerrar como para borrar hilos y mensajes, aparte de moverlos y editarlos. Por otra parte, en favor del orden del foro, deberían cerrar hilos repetidos, previo aviso de que lo están, y borrar esos hilos cerrados una semana después.

Ahora mismo no se me ocurre más pero seguro que hay...

En cualquier caso, yo me ofrezco también como moderador para lo que haga falta (y me paso por aquí todos los días   :Smile1:   )

----------


## oskiper

Me encantaron sus respuestas hasta el momento... Creo que todos han captado bien la idea que planteé. Son muchas cosas para trabajar, seré yo el que vaya teniendo paulativamente el rol de administrador del foro y me comprometo a ir cambiando en medida de mis capacidades los errores y falencias que marcan aquí. Los que me conocen saben que soy una persona muy abierta al diálogo y si cometo un error (que los cometo y lo admito), estoy más que dispuesto a rectificarme. Por lo pronto creo que lo más imperativo y urgente es el tema de la migración y eso es algo en lo que estoy trabajando para terminarlo lo antes posible. Sí está contemplado sumar más moderadores de confianza para solucionar el tema de los hilos innecesarios y el "maltrato" (creo que en su gran mayoría al menos son sin mala intención) que pueden sufrir los recién ingresados.

Con el tema de la optimización del área secreta y la imlementación de un método para "filtrar" las entradas al foro para evitar el ingreso de cazatrucos y profanos... Es algo que tengo que hablar con Mariano y apenas tenga una respuesta se las doy por este medio.

Quiero agradecerles a TODOS por el aporte que están haciendo... Creo que lo que están haciendo es justamente lo que necesitamos para preservar y mejorar la comunidad. No quiero que se queden con nada para sí. Quiero que este hilo sea utilizado para que todos tengamos la libertad necesaria para volcar toda observación, positiva o negativa sobre el foro.

----------


## oskiper

> Apreciado Oskiper te voy a exponer algunos de los problemas que se ven en este foro:
> 
> 1-Falta de FAQs(Los hay y muy buenos pero por lo visto faltan más).
> 
> 2-Radicalizar la moderación, entiendo que este foro tiene un fin "comercial" y eso choca con la idea de borrar directamente esos post que se repiten hasta la saciedad. Creo que hay que tener más mano dura pero sin llegar a ciertos extremos que yo personalmente sufrí en mis inicios aquí, en los cuales creo que se llegó a la humillación pública, por probablemente equivocarme en alguna apreciación. Creo que la amenaza de Ban y borrar esos Post acerca del mejor mago del mundo mundial, o nuestra técnica favorita(sobretodo de la manera en que se exponen) sería una gran ayuda. 
> 
> 3-Sinceramente creo que se tendría que delimitar mejor la controvertida(para mi) regla de no explicar técnicas, ya que no para todos es igual de estricta y me parece un poco un absurda teniendo en cuenta que hay otros foros donde se habla de manera abierta, sinembargo si que es cierto que probablemente aquí se amparen muchos más novatos y cazatrucos.
> 
> 4-Otro tema que te concierne a ti Oskiper, y espero que entiendas mi intención. Los mensajes que critican algo no pueden ser borrados así como así. Con esto me estoy refiriendo a lo que pasó con blogdemagia con la explicación de ciertos juegos, tema en el cual rectificaste y lo cual aparte de ser muy honroso se ha convertido a mi parecer en un incremento de la calidad de los contenidos del blog que mejora día a día.
> ...


Genial! Ésto es justo lo que necesitaba. Sabía que vos ibas a comentar y era justo lo que quería que me dijeras... Te prometo que voy a ver cada punto que pusiste porque los encuentro muy interesantes.

----------


## angelilliks

Un pequeño apunte, entres en la categoría que entres deberías encontrar las normas generales del foro además de Post-It's propios de cada sección. Se ahorrarían muchos hilos que sobran. Y si necesitáis moderadores yo también estoy a disposición.

----------


## AHC

Que mas puedo agregar yo que no hayan apuntado Ravenous y The Black Prince....creo que ellos resumieron todos los problemas y armaron un analisis de deficiencias muy bueno.
Para no olvidar y para remarcar creo que es imperativo que el 90 % del foro debe ser "cuidado" mediante medidas de seguridad tanto para SPAM como para "profanos" o caza trucos mediante algun sistema de entrada que muchos foros tienen.

Por ultimo si necesitas algun moderador de este lado del mundo por un tema de diferencia horaria me ofrezco con gusto (estoy todo el dia frente a este maldito monitor !!! ).

SUERTE con la Migración !!!!!!

Saludos
AHC

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Efectivamente hay alguno que tiene las cosas muy claras acerca de lo anda mal y muy mal en el foro, suscribo practicamente todo lo escrito. 

Pienso que hay gente que puede desempeñar muy bien el papel de moderardor, tampoco creo que falten candidatos, no obstante como se trata de algo vital, por si hubiera carencia en el sector, yo también me ofrezco.

Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

Bueno, pues si es gratis... también me apunto!! jeje
Estoy aqui si se me necesita para algo

----------


## nodrius

principalmente yo lo que veo es que el foro es demasiado abierto, como ya han comentado, las secciones de acceso libre no deberian ser mas que las de bienvenidos, principiantes, compraventa, ademas tal vez seria conveniente, debido a la naturaleza del foro, un apartado libre para que los clientes de tiendamagia puedan preguntar cosas sobre algunos de sus artículos, y todo lo demas, sea de acceso restringido.

Un saludo y animo.

----------


## dandarx

Pues otra de las cosas que yo creo que afecta al foro es el Cambalache. Hay demasiados subforos de cambalache, quizás con uno ya sería suficiente (o ninguno si me apuras) porque últimamente parece que el resto de las secciones se están "acambalachizando"

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Muchos más moderadores por cada sección (con 2-3 no es suficiente). Además con poder REAL de mover, cerrar o editar hilos.

 Un sólo hilo de cambalache sobra. Si no, se come a todo lo demás.


 Un borrado de todos los hilos que no han aportado nada y/o repetidos (ya que se empieza que quede lo interesante)

 Un borrado de todos los usuarios con cero mensajes o que hace un año que no escriban (no sus mensajes).  Si les interesa el foro de verdad volverán a entrar.

 Una entrada al foro limitada con algo para que no entren bots (tipo letritas o símbolos), y secciones del foro limitadas con preguntas o algo para que no TODO el foro sea abierto (no me refiero a un área secreta, aunque podría llamarse así, si no un foro nivel 2, donde gente más experta pueda sentirse agusto)

 Una colocación estratégica e INEVITABLE de las reglas y normas de etiqueta.

 Un buscador más eficaz, más selectivo.

 Mmmmm y no se me ocurre más 

 I  :D

----------


## angelilliks

De lo que ocmentas la mayoría lo arreglará el vBulletin, el buscador y los bots además d elos permisos de los moderadores para mover y borrar cosas es una muy buena y practica plataforma.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mejor, a ver si nos trasladamos que hay ganas  8)

----------


## YaGo

Sí, estoy harto de pornografía por todas partes.

Mi opinión ya se sabe por las altas esferas  8)

----------


## angelilliks

Sí, ya sabemos dónde buscarlo, no hace falta que nos lo traigan  :Lol:

----------


## The Black Prince

Estaría bién que si se verifica que hay un profesional o alguien de renombre se le de acceso "total" ya que si no se asusta y se va.Y si, no todos somos iguales....


P.D:Se está solo en la cumbre

----------


## angelilliks

Además contribuiría a aumentar el nivel general y los peces gordos del foro.

----------


## anacrin

> Una entrada al foro limitada con algo para que no entren bots (tipo letritas o símbolos), y secciones del foro limitadas con preguntas o algo para que no TODO el foro sea abierto (no me refiero a un área secreta, aunque podría llamarse así, si no un foro nivel 2, donde gente más experta pueda sentirse agusto)


Por añadirle algo mas a lo dicho por Eidan, aparte de preguntas, que se obtuvieran accesos exclusivos por invitacion, ya que mi opinion es que hay mucha gente que por calidad humana y personal demuestran verdadero interes por aprender/amar la magia.

Verdaderamente casi todos aqui nos conocemos, y sabemos quienes respetan tanto al foro como a las personas que participan en el.

Sin divagar mucho mas, ya que todos han dado razones de peso.

Sin mas, un saludo.

----------


## anacrin

Ya que no me permite editar, solo añadir que leo aunque no postee, diariamente el foro. Por lo que tambien me ofrezco para la moderacion.

Sin mas, un saludo.

----------


## dandarx

> Ya que no me permite editar, solo añadir que leo aunque no postee, diariamente el foro. Por lo que tambien me ofrezco para la moderacion.
> 
> Sin mas, un saludo.


Pues mira aacbas de dar otra. ¡¡¡ Que se permita editar, cuando el tema no lo inicias tú !!!  :Wink1: 

Al parecer nos "vamos" al Vbulletin ¿no? Supongo que tendrá ese botoncito de "reportar" que pinchas en el hilo correspondiente y le llega un mensaje al admin o moderador de ese subforo. Creo que eso estaría muy bien, no sólo para el spam, sino también para los "hilos conflictivos". Y esto que nos sirva también para no "meternos en guerras" a diestro y siniestro, en las que no nos meteríamos si ese hilo estuviera cerrado y/o borrado. Y es que a veces hacemos un comentario sarcástico al enésimo mensaje del mismo tema y quizás para los que llevan aquí más de 6 meses, resulte gracioso o inocente. 
Pero para ese chico que llega con toda su ilusión (y su mala pata de no leerse las norma, no buscar, etc...) puede resultar hiriente.

Saludos

----------


## Tereso

> Además con poder REAL de mover, cerrar o editar hilos.


Creo que con eso seria mas que suficiente. Nos podriamos quitar tantos problemas de encima...

----------


## Ella

he llegado a este post porque ayer me lo comento oskiper:




> Yo creo que el gran problema es un problema de moderación, hace falta mas moderadores y que realmente de cierren hilos repetidos o que violen las normas.


me ha parecido genial todo lo que ha dicho blackprince

y tambien muy importante lo que dice joepc: Si hay moderador que modere.
en este foro debido a la alta densidad de gente nueva que entra cada 2x3 hace falta un trabajo muy costoso de tiempo, dedicacion y mala uva que se le queda a uno.
yo he sido moderadora y aveces en el grupo la gente se preocupaba mas buscando gente a la que proponer para banear que en cerrar post repetidos y guiar a los nuevos hacia los post pasados, porque simplemente esto implica un gran esfuerzo, trabajo y sobre todo tiempo, no es uno ni dos AL DIA, son viarios e incluso la misma persona durante un mes...
El ser moderador no es ser un policia que busca culpables si no un usuario mas que pone orden cuando se necesite.
en este foro no debe haber uno o dos moderadores, creo que todos los moderadores deberian tener la potestad de moderar todo el foro, pero pror lo menos 2 o 3 una seccion designada de responsabilidad.
asi como tambien un control por parte de la administracion para que puedan sustituir a los moderadores que dejan de ser activos o cumplan su trabajo.
en este foro nos hemos pasado mucho tiempo sin moderacion en cartomagia (por ejemplo) y mucho tiempo mas pidiendolo tanto los usuarios como los moderadores mismos y lo peor a un que cuando se ha nombrado a alguien era alguien capacitado, pero que por desgracia no era ya un miembro activo con lo cual...no servia para nada porque la seccion estaba abandonada.

si el foro quiere funcionar hay un punto muy importante que debe existir y es que haya alguien detras, el master, con dedicacion plena a el, asi puede atender a las necesidades y sugerencias tanto de los usuarios como de los moderadores.
no puede dejar todo en manos de la moderacion siendole todo indiferente porque tambien estos moderadores se pueden exceder en sus fuciones, como ya paso una vez en que se borraron muchos mensajes que no inclumplian las normas e incluso enfrentamientos y persecucion personal a usuarios solo porque le caia mal...
este master no puede permitir que haya secciones sin moderar, por tanto ha de ser lo suficientemente activo para sustituir y nombrar mas moderadores sin esperar la aceptacion de mariano porque si no es lo mismo que nada...mariano no tiene tiempo para el foro.

tampoco estoy de acuerdo en que si alguien es moderador y deja de ser miembro activo del foro o cumpla su fucion con regularidad siga menteniendo ese cargo pudiendo opinar y juzgar a los demas porque su vision del foro es completamente diferente, creo que cuando un usuario hacepta esa responsabilidad y llegado un momento no pueda cumplirla se le debe sustituir por otro, si quiere regresar siempre sera bienvenido.

como digo, yo he sido moderador y vi alli mucha indiferencia (sobre todo por parte de la administracion) e injusticias que al final pudieron conmigo y me hicieron irme de alli, fue la etapa mas dura de moderacion que tuvo el foro pero tambien la etapa de mayor nivel magico del mismo, el foro crecio y se lleno de temas interesantes, se organizo creandose los postis, guias., se comenzo a escribir en la biblioteca resumiendo libros..etc, pero no fue a mas, mas bien a menos.

----------


## joepc

Veo que Ella capta lo que pienso de la moderación.
Muchas veces no es cuestión de borrar, es cuestión de orientar, responder con un enlace a un hilo donde se responda y cierre del hilo repetido evita muchas respuestas inútiles.
La respuesta creo que seria algo así:



> Asunto tratado en http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=......
> 
> Recuerda usar el buscador para futuras consultas.
> 
> Hilo cerrado.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ella tienen mucha razón en casi todo. Y digo casi, porque se queda incluso corta. Pero eso se supone, ya lo saben los que lo tienen que saber. Se supone he dicho, y sino, a ver si nos enteramos.

----------


## The Black Prince

Ella dixit

----------


## oskiper

Bueno, estoy armando una lista de cosas para hacer por orden de importancia acorde a lo que me están diciendo, es verdad que lo que tiene que ver con la plataforma del foro será salvada con la migración a VBulletin, con respecto a lo que dice Ella, tendremos que sumar más moderadores y tener un contacto más cercano entre nosotros para aunar criterios y "tirar para el mismo lado". Creo que para la primer etapa haría esas dos cosas para empezar (sólo para empezar muchachos, no se asusten).

Con respecto a lo del área secreta. Veo que casi no hay movimiento. ¿Cuáles creen que son los motivos? ¿Le falta algo? ¿Es muy difícil entrar al área secreta? ¿Cómo se puede optimizar el área secreta desde su punto de vista?

----------


## AHC

Oskiper

Por lo del Area Secreta y su poco movimiento tengo yo poco para decirte pero...no será que hay poco movimiento porque está cerrada a nuevos miembros desde hace mucho tiempo  :Confused: ??.....ese es un punto que tendrias que analizar tambien.

Como siempre...mi humilde opinion.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Voidmain

También es posible que haya poco movimiento por la escasa diferencia entre el área secreta y la pública. Y puestos a postear, uno lo hace donde más gente le va a leer.

Cada vez veo menos respeto a la norma sobre el empleo de abreviaturas en el área pública (yo el primero). Ya se llega al punto de explicar abiertamente técnicas o dar instrucciones que desvelan mas de lo que deberían.

A título personal, lo que siempre me atrajo de la magia fué el misterio y secretismo que la rodeaba. No es que esté a favor de fomentar una actitud elitista, sino más bien mantener ese halo de sugerente herrmetismo que siempre a contribuido a hacer de la magia algo especial. 

Resumiendo, propongo, una vez formado un ejército de moderadores, que se vele por el cumplimiento de las normas que especificadas. Solo eso. No hace falta más en mi humilde opinion.

P.D: Si no se cumplen mis peticiones, iré colegio por colegio, guardería por guardería, revelando sin compasión a los niños quienes son los Reyes Magos, Santa Claus y demás. Y colgaré un video en Youtube destripando sus secretos. He dicho.

----------


## oskiper

AHC, y qué criterio crees que debería usarse para ingresar a nuevos al área secreta?

----------


## Chema78

Acabo de ver este hilo, ya que de un tiempo a esta parte ya no me leo el foro, sino que voy directamente a buscar lo que parece puede ser interesante.
Tenía muy pocas esperanzas con respecto al foro y su futuro.
Es esencial que alguien tome el papel que parece va a tomar Oskiper, supongo que la idea es una especie de administrador por poderes, no?
Eso es imprescindible, ya que el foro esta sin rumbo desde hace mucho tiempo y se nota que no hay alguien que se ocupe de gestionarlo.
Te deseo suerte Oskiper!! espero que hagas un buen trabajo.
Por otro lado, las propuestas que dais tambien me hacen tener esperanzas en el cambio del foro y son de agradecer las ganas!!

Solo por decir algo mas, lo de el número de moderadores es impepinable, hacen falta mas!!
Para mi será imprescindible (aunque quizás sea algo para mas adelante) llevar un control de la moderación, es decir, que no se modere como le parece a cada uno.
Sería interesante crear una directrices de moderación y que los moderadores se rijan por ellas. A la vez estas directrices deben estar destinadas a que los moderadores identifiquen los puntos flojos del foro y traten de mejorarlos, ademas, estás directrices, deben ser moviles y poderse adaptar a la realidad del foro en cada momento. Igualmente se haría imprescindible una "moderación de la moderación" que estubiera pendiente de que la moderación es adecuada y sobre todo sirve para subir el nivel del foro.
creo que lo espuesto por los compañeros hasta ahora haría que subiera la calidad del foro. Y el hecho de implantar unas directrices de moderación y cumplirlas haría que esa calidad del foro pudiese convertirse en una mejora constante.

Otra cosilla que igual es una chorrada, pero creo que estaría bien que fuese obligatorio poner la edad de cada uno en el perfil, se evitarían discusiones tontas, y sería mas fácil entender alguna de las "chorradas" (sin animo de ofender) que a veces se ven en el foro. (Hay cosas que para un chaval de 12 o 13 años son importantes y para una persona de 30 son "estupideces")
Otra cosa importante es que los moderadores pongan fin a la típica "moderación espontanea" que a veces surge en el foro y que en la mayoría de ocasiones es excesivamente agresiva, aunque supongo que habíendo un grupo de moderadores que trabajen activamente no habrá tanta gente dispuesta a dar reprimendas a todo el que se equivoca.


Un saludo y esperemos que funcionen las mejoras!! (aunque el foro de un tiempo para acá esta un poco mal, es el primer foro en el que entré y le guardo cariño   :Wink:  )

----------


## oskiper

Qué secretos Void?... ¿Qué pasa con Santa Claus?... ¿Y con los reyes magos?... Por favor dime.... o mejor no me digas que.... Ay,... Mejor me tomo la pastillita que me recomendó el doctor.....

----------


## dandarx

> Con respecto a lo del área secreta. Veo que casi no hay movimiento. ¿Cuáles creen que son los motivos? ¿Le falta algo? ¿Es muy difícil entrar al área secreta? ¿Cómo se puede optimizar el área secreta desde su punto de vista?


Yo quitaría lo de los 50 mensajes. Creo que cuando funcionaba, quedó demostrado que era un sistema que lo único que hacía era llenar el foro de mensajes "pa' llegar a los 50...". Además alarga muchísimo los accesos, ya que revisar esos mensajes lleva mucho tiempo. Yo creo que debería hacerse algún tipo de cuestionario y una exigencia mínima de X tiempo en el foro. Así se evitaría que en 2 días se pretenda entrar en ella.

Saludos

----------


## oskiper

Muchas gracias Chema... Vamos a hacer todo lo posible para que todos disfrutemos del foro.

----------


## AHC

Mucho se hablo de esto en algun mensaje (ahora no lo encuentro) pero a mi modo de ver las cosas no hay muchas soluciones que no involucre el tiempo de algun moderador.

De muchas soluciones se hablaron....Cantidad de Mensajes,Examenes escritos para diferentes disciplinas, un sistema automatico de preguntas y respuestas, revision de calidad de mansajes de los postulantes, etc.

A mi paracer la unica solucion es poner a alguien con mucha experiencia magica a hacer cuestionarios y admitir a los primeros 2 o 3 personas por mes que mejor contesten ese cuestionario.
Obviamente esta propuesta se puede depurar aun mucho mas pero como dice el Coco..."La Base Estaaaa"  :Wink1: 

PD: menudo trabajo de ese moderador :(

Saludos
AHC

----------


## kein

Soy demasiado nuevo como para proponer otro tipo de cambios así que solo me ceñiré a la estética del foro.

Hay muchas soluciones tipo comunidad y una de mis favoritas es joomla. Y preguntareis que es eso? Joomla es un sistema de administración de contenidos con licencia GPL (Gratuito vamos) y se integra a la perfección con los sistemas de foro phpbb2 como es este caso. La administración no es complicada y permite hacer muchas cosas.
Pagina principal de Joomla

Dejo un par de ejemplos a ver que os parece. 

Ejemplo 1


Ejmeplo 2

También hay otras alternativas como SMF que también esta bien.
Pagina principal de SMF

----------


## Ritxi

Y si no se pueden cortar los mensajes super-repetidos como: ¿Que color de baraja prefieres?...

Por que no hacerles una sección real y especifica para los nuevos donde puedan preguntar lo que quieran las veces que quieran.

También puede ser una buena forma de dar los primeros pasos y relacionarse con el foro.

----------


## Ella

> AHC, y qué criterio crees que debería usarse para ingresar a nuevos al área secreta?



yo creo que primeramente debe haber alguien dedicado de forma continua a esta labor ya que ha habido gente que ha tenido que esperar meses para poder entrar, y si se cambia hacerlo lo suficientemente publico y anunciado para que todo el mundo se entere. no editar dentro de la normativa ya que si uno la lee una vez no la lee mas ni la vicita de vez en cuando.

el tema de los 50 mensajes....no estoy de acuerdo en que la gente escribe tonterias para alcanzarlos ya que para eso estan los moderadores, para llevar al orden, asi como tambien el que se dedica a dar el acceso para ser lo suficientemente capaz y ver que mensajes son escritos a consiencia y cuales no.
basta un aviso al orden por parte del moderador para que la persona que escriba "tonterias" deje de hacerlo

con lo cual volvemos a lo mismo, el foro no falla por los usuarios ni estan mal dicatadas las normas si no que no hay nadie que las haga valer y esto es algo que compete a los moderadores y a la administracion del mismo.

----------


## Ella

la gente no escribe en el area secreta porque el foro ha bajado de nivel, es un sitio en donde la gente tras aprender lo basico tiene a irse con lo cual el nivel siempre es de: quiero empezar, como hago para? etc...

estas personas escriben en el area abierta y son estos mensajes los que hacen que el resto se vaya.
hemos de reconocer que hay una etapa dentro del aficionado en la cual todo lo inferior a su nivel le saca de quicio e incluso le parece insultante.
la solucion es que simplemente pasen del tema y no lean los mensajes de los nuevos, al menos hasta que no superen esa etapa, pero como no hay otras cosas mas interesantes que leer....
ellos no toman la iniciativa de escribir algo que valga la pena en el area secreta, pero lo necesitan y exigen.
evidentemente si no hay una cooperacion mutua la cosa no llega a nada, el moderador puede crear temas interesantes para fomentar el area pero la cosa debe ser reciproca.

lo malo es que siempre esta presente esa curiosidad de leer lo de afuera, leer a ese nuevo que pregunta si se compra el canuto o no, o al otro que quiere saber como se hace tal o cual juego, y por desgracia es lo que mas tira, los foreros prefieren reprochar a la gente su mala conducta a buscar temas interesantes que desvien la atencion.

y esto es un problema que nunca acabara porque TODOS SOMOS UNOS CURIOSOS. asi se fomente el area secreta y la gente escriba alli seguira entrando a leer lo de afuera, asi la gente se vaya del foro, de vez en cuando entrara a leer lo que dice el pardillo de turno....es el morbo y eso o que perjudica al foro, por desgracia, y hace que la gente se vaya y por tanto el nivel del foro no aumente y las personas que lo tengan se conviertan en fantasmas que solo entran a leer para saciar su curiosidad y dependencia morbosa , como yo   :Lol:  

vampiros!!!!

----------


## Ella

visto lo visto la solucion es que hagais dos foros don dos URL diferentes
uno para aficionados al que se accede por preguntas o con 50 mensajes en el otro foro (tipo el area secreta), y otro abierto.
no que el foro este abierto y haya un area secreta porque visto lo visto no soluciona nada, en cambio si son dos diferentes la gente se ira del foro abierto pero seguira entrando al otro al ser independiente

----------


## Minimago

Ella, no tiene porque haber bajado el nivel del foro, el problema esta en que es un foro ABIERTO a todo tipo de publico. Siempre, desde que entre en el foro, se ha estado especulando hacerca del area secreta, que segun tengo entendido (aunque no tenga acceso) esta literalmente MUERTA... es tan simple como poner a una serie de personas que se dediquen a ir por el foro viendo que personas aportan lo necesario como para ir al area secreta. 

La antigua forma de pedirlo a los 50 mensajes es un poco ambigua, dado que no todo el mundo tiene (a los 50 mensajes) la técnica suficiente como para entrar al area secreta. 

Otra posible solución es la de que se envie un video (estilo concurso) en el cual muestras tu magia, y mas o menos se te evalue... hay muchas formas de hacerlo... pero la cuestión está en discutirlo.

Con lo del que el foro no avanza... tienes toda la razón, nos hemos quedado atascados en... soy nuevo... que hago... que compro... etc... Se me ocurre que se cree una sección en la que todos aquellos miembros nuevos solo puedan postear... estilo INICIACIÓN... pero que en el resto de secciones no puedan postear (en la administración del foro se puede hacer) o que no sea visible para los nuevos hasta que no tengan 25 - 50 mensajes... hay muchas formas... luego se cree un buen circulo de moderadores... que en mi opinión SIN GANAS de ofender a nadie... no es el más productivo ni el más colaborador... simplemente están por ahi cerrando y ya está. No es solo eso, es borrar, no cerrar los mensajes repetidos... cerrar polemicas (que se hace, pero no mucho)... Poner a gente a escribir articulos de magia... etc, etc hay muy buenos escritores (letang escribio uno muy bueno en iniciacion [Disney Magia o algo asi]

Y con esto concluyo... lamento haberme estendido

----------


## Ella

> Ella, no tiene porque haber bajado el nivel del foro, el problema esta en que es un foro ABIERTO a todo tipo de publico. Siempre, desde que entre en el foro, se ha estado especulando hacerca del area secreta, que segun tengo entendido (aunque no tenga acceso) esta literalmente MUERTA... es tan simple como poner a una serie de personas que se dediquen a ir por el foro viendo que personas aportan lo necesario como para ir al area secreta.


poco puedes opinar llevando desde el 2007 aqui..yo llevo mas que tu y el nivel ha bajado
al princpio estaba lleno de magos profecionales que participaban, es decir, no solo eran un nombre registrado, luego se fueron y poco a poco los que empezamos alcanzamos un nivel mas que aceptable como para crear temas interesantes, de hecho los hay y muy buenos...pero leugo todos optaron por irse

----------


## AHC

Ella, perdona pero...el Nivel Baja principalmente porque es un Foro Abierto y por ese motivo aquellos "profesionales" como tu dices (que se cansan de ver mensajes como que es un FP y cosas asi ) migran hacia otros lugares.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## kein

Voy a dar mi más humilde opinión  :Smile1: 
La administración de estos foros esta pensada para poder gestionar grupos de usuarios con diferentes privilegios sobre las secciones. Yo creo que tendrían que haber 3 niveles o más. Los usuarios no registrados, Ususarios nuevos y usuarios habituales.
Los no registrados solo verían una parte muy pequeña del foro (hilos generales y de información)
Los nuevos usuarios, acceso a zonas donde puedan discuitir y comentar todas sus inquietudes, donde puedan darse a conocer y demostrar que se merecen acceder al resto del contenido. (esta zona creo que tendria que estar muy bien moderada)
Los usuarios habituales tendrían acceso a todo el foro.
Se podría también crear una parte solo de moderadores y administradores para discutir sobre en funcionamiento del foro en si
La forma de ascender de permisos en el foro podría funcionar por recomendación de otros usuarios que crean que se lo merece ya que lo de los 50 post lo único que hace es fomentar el spam por la curiosidad de acceder a la zona privada.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vicentico

Hola a todos. 


                          Después de haber leido todas las opiniones que habéis puesto, me voy a lanzar  a dar la mía. Yo creo que la mejor solución es la que han dicho algunos de asignar distintos privilegios para acceder a los foros de distinto nivel, que podrían ser "Iniciación, Intermedio, Avanzado y el doctorado , el Area Secreta". Yo he visto otros foros en el que se trabaja de esta manera, si intentas entrar en uno superior te lo dice claramente, "No tienes suficiente nivel para entrar en este foro". A nivel de redes locales sí se como asignar privilegios, pero en temas de foros no lo sé, pero no creo que sea muy distinto y no muy complicado (que algún informático me corrija). El problema sería qué criterios seguir para conceder esos privilegios. Un cuestinario sería lógico, el que de verdad quiera avanzar y subir de nivel, seguro que no le importa machacarse un poco la cabeza para conseguirlo y los que esten para fastidiar o simplemente para ver si sacan cómo se hace esto o lo otro pasarán olimpicamente del tema y tarde o temprano se marcharán. lo de los mensajes para mí, no me convence tanto, porque hay gente con nivel y muchas ganas que podrían acceder a uno superior y no postean mucho. 

          Esta es mi humilde opinión, y me daré por satisfecho si sirve para ayudar al foro.

----------


## Minimago

> Iniciado por Minimago
> 
> Ella, no tiene porque haber bajado el nivel del foro, el problema esta en que es un foro ABIERTO a todo tipo de publico. Siempre, desde que entre en el foro, se ha estado especulando hacerca del area secreta, que segun tengo entendido (aunque no tenga acceso) esta literalmente MUERTA... es tan simple como poner a una serie de personas que se dediquen a ir por el foro viendo que personas aportan lo necesario como para ir al area secreta. 
> 
> 
> poco puedes opinar llevando desde el 2007 aqui..yo llevo mas que tu y el nivel ha bajado
> al princpio estaba lleno de magos profecionales que participaban, es decir, no solo eran un nombre registrado, luego se fueron y poco a poco los que empezamos alcanzamos un nivel mas que aceptable como para crear temas interesantes, de hecho los hay y muy buenos...pero leugo todos optaron por irse


Creo que es una respuesta perfecta... ahora solo hay que buscar una solución para darle un poco de vida al foro...

Por cierto, llevar un año no es suficiente para ver como es el foro :Confused: ? Creo que es suficiente como para ver como es...

Me gusta la respuesta de:




> Ella, perdona pero...el Nivel Baja principalmente porque es un Foro Abierto y por ese motivo aquellos "profesionales" como tu dices (que se cansan de ver mensajes como que es un FP y cosas asi ) migran hacia otros lugares.
> 
> Saludos
> AHC

----------


## Minimago

Una pregunta ¿POR QUE NO SE PUEDE EDITAR :Confused: ? QUE PASA!!! :Confused:

----------


## Ravenous

Algunas secciones tienen dehabilitada esa opción. No recuerdo si había alguno razón o no, pero lleva mucho tiempo así.

En cuanto a la renovación del sistema de acceso al area secreta, se me acaba de ocurrir: el usuario solicita a un moderador (ya sea uno determinado o uno cualquiera) el acceso. El moderador le envía un test o una serie de preguntas preestablecidas (puede ser util tener varios de estos tests pregenerados, para simplemente copiar, pegar y enviar), y se responde. En base a las respuestas se concede la petición o no.
Claro que luego estaría el típico listo que pediría el test a todos los moderadores y elegiría el que mas le conviniera, pero eso es soluciona poniendo solo uno o dos con los tests.

----------


## Minimago

Ella otra cosa que se me olvidaba y al no poder editar pos nada. Te has fijado cuantos registrados hay?? unos 12500 aprox, si te vas a la sección de Lista de miembros veras a gente QUE EN LA VIDA han puesto nada en el foro. Ese es otro tema por el cual la gente considera este foro como algo para todo el mundo, y los magos con el tiempo se van a otros lados

----------


## angelilliks

Me jugaría mi colección de perillas de porcelana a que la mayoría son bots o curiosos no magos.

----------


## YaGo

Vamos a ver. Ella lleva aquí tanto tiempo como yo, asi que sabe bien lo que dice.

El foro está PEOR.

Ya hemos hablado de esto muuuuuchas veces. Os dejo los hilos y veis:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...293&highlight=

Éste desde la segunda página empieza a ser interesante:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=15

Otro:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...618&highlight=

Y otro másssss:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=3973

Y aún quedan, pero parece ser que algunos hilos anteriores a 2006 no aparecen o simplemente no los encuentro.

Como veis, esto se ha hablado en muchas ocasiones y NUNCA se ha hecho nada al respecto relacionado con cuestionarios, preguntas, invitaciones personales y demás cosas. No merece la pena seguir insistiendo.

Lo que hay que hacer es esto:

1º Poner una clave visual para entrar el foro. De ésas en las que hay una "foto" con números y letras y que el usuario debe meter a mano para poder conectarse. Eso evitará multitud de bots, sino todos.

2º Ampliar la plantilla de moderadores, esto es CINCO O SEIS por subforo (pueden ser los mismos, más que nada porque un moderador en un único subforo no vale de nada), para que cuando no haya unos haya otros.

3º Eliminar las 300 secciones de Cambalache. Es un reclamo brutal y contraproducente para el fin del foro. Hay casi más secciones de Cambalache que de Magia. Con una basta.

4º Limpiar el foro de hilos repetidos, y de usuarios desaparecidos. BORRARLOS. Esto lleva tiempo, pero es posible con trabajo constante.
Quien quiera entrar y se encuentre sin contraseña que se dé de alta otra vez. Si le interesa lo hará, si no, no hará nada.

5º Si me apuras, casi montar un foro nuevo de partida y listo, todo el mundo empieza de cero. Se buscan los hilos importantes, las cosas válidas y se comienza de cero. Obviamente esto es una solución a medio plazo un tanto rotunda, pero yo lo he visto hacer en otros foros con muchos menos usuarios (Sobre todo portales de algún videojuego en concreto).

En fin, nada más.

----------


## angelilliks

Una cosa que nunca he entendido es la clasificación mágica que tiene el foro. Me explicaré: primero, hay subforos dependiendo del material que se utilice para el efecto (cartomagia, numismagia,menatlismo...), luego hay subforos dependiendo la distancia a la que esté el publico (magia de cerca, salon escenario) y por último dependiendo del público (magia infantil). no sé si soy el único que se da cuenta de que un subforo engloba a otro hay cuatro subforos en los que se podría hablar de cartomagia y numismagia lo mismo. Las calsificaciones por lejanía son innecesarias, redundantes, quizás se podría crear un subforo para comentar gimmicks y eliminar los demás.

----------


## AHC

> Vamos a ver. Ella lleva aquí tanto tiempo como yo, asi que sabe bien lo que dice.


No hace falta estar aquì tanto tiempo para darse cuenta que este foro està peor que el respaldo monetario de EEUU.




> Ya hemos hablado de esto muuuuuchas veces. Os dejo los hilos y veis:
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...293&highlight=
> 
> Éste desde la segunda página empieza a ser interesante:
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=15
> 
> Otro:
> http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...618&highlight=
> 
> ...


Gracias...no los puede encontrar.




> Como veis, esto se ha hablado en muchas ocasiones y NUNCA se ha hecho nada al respecto relacionado con cuestionarios, preguntas, invitaciones personales y demás cosas. No merece la pena seguir insistiendo.


Estas matando a la criatura antes de nacer....esa actitud no es buena para una persona que hace MUCHO que escribe aquì....no te parece  :Confused: 
Dale un poco de credito a Oskyper, Mariano se la dio y tu ya estas diciendo que no merece la pena seguir insistiendo ??





> 1º Poner una clave visual para entrar el foro. De ésas en las que hay una "foto" con números y letras y que el usuario debe meter a mano para poder conectarse. Eso evitará multitud de bots, sino todos.


Esta validacion ya viene en Vbulletin y tambien en PHPBB aunque no se porque nunca se implemento.




> 2º Ampliar la plantilla de moderadores, esto es CINCO O SEIS por subforo (pueden ser los mismos, más que nada porque un moderador en un único subforo no vale de nada), para que cuando no haya unos haya otros.
> 
> 3º Eliminar las 300 secciones de Cambalache. Es un reclamo brutal y contraproducente para el fin del foro. Hay casi más secciones de Cambalache que de Magia. Con una basta.


Esto está Perfecto....Me gusto !!!




> 5º Si me apuras, casi montar un foro nuevo de partida y listo, todo el mundo empieza de cero. Se buscan los hilos importantes, las cosas válidas y se comienza de cero. Obviamente esto es una solución a medio plazo un tanto rotunda, pero yo lo he visto hacer en otros foros con muchos menos usuarios (Sobre todo portales de algún videojuego en concreto).


Permiteme decirte que esto de empezar de nuevo no lo veo Tecnologica-Comercialmente posible de realizar.
Explico mejor......desde cualquier buscador pones algo relacionado con la magia y seguramente MagiaPotagia està entre los primeros resultados.
El porque es facil, hay tanta info dentro de ese dominio que cualquier buscador siempre encuentra alguna coincidencia y aparece MagiaPotagia y por consiguiente TiendaMagia.
Es una buena forma de hacer publicidad gratis (Perdon Mariano) con el aporte voluntario o involuntario de los usuarios del foro.
Basicamente si quitamos hilos estamos quitando publicidad y eso creo que a Mariano no le conviene y a los futuros Ilusionistas que encuentran por el buscador este Foro tampoco (estariamos matando aun mas el foro arrancando las primeras hojas del mejor libro de magia).

Como siempre...mi HUMILDE opinion

Saludos
AHC

----------


## YaGo

> No hace falta estar aquì tanto tiempo para darse cuenta que este foro està peor que el respaldo monetario de EEUU.


Ahora, para los que llegaron hace poco, la percepción es de que está mal. Pero para los que llevamos aquí más de dos años la percepción es NEFASTA. Los que habéis llegado hace un año o menos no sabéis como estaba esto, ni siquiera leyendo los hilos antiguos. Antes la cosa no iba mal, había ciertas molestias pero el foro estaba bien, aprendíamos algo TODOS. Ahora todo el que lleva al menos un año en la magia no tiene nada que aprender. Eso no es en absoluto viable para un foro que se dice de sí mismo de MAGIA. Normal que todo el mundo se largue.




> Estas matando a la criatura antes de nacer....esa actitud no es buena para una persona que hace MUCHO que escribe aquì....no te parece 
> Dale un poco de credito a Oskyper, Mariano se la dio y tu ya estas diciendo que no merece la pena seguir insistiendo ??


La "criatura" nunca llegó a nacer, no nos equivoquemos. Simplemente nunca han llegado a consumarse todas esas propuestas de claves, cuestionarios e invitaciones que se están proponiendo. Ni hace 3 años ni ahora vale de nada proponerlas, porque no es probable que salgan adelante.





> Permiteme decirte que esto de empezar de nuevo no lo veo Tecnologica-Comercialmente posible de realizar.
> Explico mejor......desde cualquier buscador pones algo relacionado con la magia y seguramente MagiaPotagia està entre los primeros resultados.
> El porque es facil, hay tanta info dentro de ese dominio que cualquier buscador siempre encuentra alguna coincidencia y aparece MagiaPotagia y por consiguiente TiendaMagia.
> Es una buena forma de hacer publicidad gratis (Perdon Mariano) con el aporte voluntario o involuntario de los usuarios del foro.
> Basicamente si quitamos hilos estamos quitando publicidad y eso creo que a Mariano no le conviene y a los futuros Ilusionistas que encuentran por el buscador este Foro tampoco (estariamos matando aun mas el foro arrancando las primeras hojas del mejor libro de magia).


Lo de arrancar las hojas del "mejor libro de magia" no llego a comprenderlo. Sobre eliminar usuarios e hilos innecesarios, repetidos hasta la hartura literal de mucha gente (por eso se van, recordémoslo), me parece que es algo FUNDAMENTAL para que esto salga para adelante un poco.

Si yo, que conozco el foro y me acuerdo del nombre de los hilos de hace 3 años donde se discutían estas mismas cosas un otras estuve anoche más de media hora buscando esos 4 hilos, sabiendo quiénes eran los autores (filtra de una manera impresionante sólo con el autor), imagina uno nuevo que mete "cartomagia" en el buscador. No encuentra NADA y por eso pasa olímpicamente de buscar, preguntando directamente (es más fácil).

Cargarse esos hilos es necesario. En realidad, si se hiciera limpieza volveríamos, si me apuras, casi al punto de partida, porque desde entonces no recuerdo muchas cosas interesantes aquí. Un hilo sobre el Salto escrito por MJJMarkos y las críticas constructivas que se hacían de los vídeos que hacían los usuarios, dando detalles y corrigiendo cosas. No recuerdo muchas cosas más, la verdad.

----------


## Ravenous

Yo estoy de acuerdo totalmente con YaGo. De hecho sería recomendable empezar la criba de hilos cuanto antes...pero eso ya depende de Mariano, o de Oskiper cuando le pasen los poderes.

En cuanto a la clasificación de la magia de dice Angelliliks, pues yo creo que es adecuada: cartomagia necesita una categoría para ella sola debido a la cantidad de mensajes que caen en ella, y a que salvo algún "perturbado"  :D  , todos hacemos cartomagia. Numismagia también es un mundo aparte, aunque quizá podría englobarse en la categoría de magia de cerca. La magia de salón y escenario, pues es lo que es, aunque se usen cartas o monedas. El mentalismo, yo creo que nadie tiene inconveniente en tenerlo aparte, además es una de las zonas que parecen menos tocadas por los usuarios. Y la magia infantil, pues aunque se podría incluir en salón o escenario, tiene juegos y psicología propios que pueden no funcionar en otros casos.

----------


## Eladio

Algo que en mi opinión ayudaría a la moderación es hacer "recopilaciones" de más posts. Me explico:

¿Es estúpido preguntar por los mejores juegos automáticos? Pues no, al menos no las primeras 50 veces. Si alguien se compromete a compilar en un post las conclusiones de 20 hilos, con 7 páginas cada uno, igual este resumen solo ocupa un post, y no necesariamente muy extenso, que con un título claro se pone como fijo.

Así, como alguien ya comentó, cuando un nuevo pregunta algo que ya está respondido, se le contesta con un link y un pequeño "reproche" en todo caso.

Es muy, muy trabajoso (y ojo, que aquí estaría el primer voluntario), pero una vez hecho supondría una ayuda a la moderación, porque sinceramente, creo que todo lo que se podía decir para los iniciados ya se ha dicho, mucha imaginación le haría falta a un novato para preguntar algo que no se haya discutido ya 20 veces.

Así, en el peor de los casos, si el foro se muere a altos niveles, pues habría una base de datos inmensa. Y por otro lado, al eliminar las repeticiones (porque está claro y evidente lo que ya está y lo que no), pues da lugar a que alguien plantee nuevas inquietudes.

También podría estar bien que igual que hay moderadores, alguien se comprometiese a hacer, no se, rewiews, o articulos, que me consta que hay muy buenos escritores en este foro.

Espero haber dicho algo interesante en toda esta parrafada.

----------


## Eladio

PD: De echo, yo haría las secciones (Cartomagia, Nunismagia, etc) solo a partir de posts fijos en el nivel básico, y un espacio único de preguntas para novatos, de manera que sea tan simple como moderar una única sección, y desde ahi redirigir, borrar o lo que sea, y ahi te da igual si hay 100 veces la misma pregunta y cien páginas de hilos.

De esta manera, en las secciones solo habría los posts recopilatorios fijos (visibles) y si acaso ahi mismo (no se como funciona el programa) o en otra parte, permitir a usuarios de "nivel 2" (habituales, ya sabeis), abrir hilos. También, si se puede, post recopilatorios pero secretos, o si no habría que hacerlos también en otro tema secreto.

En cuanto lo de la admisión a la zona secreta, o al menos a ciertos privilegios, es fundamental agilizarlo como sea, por recomendación, o como sea, pero asi, si hay un post de preguntas "basura", y solo pueden los nuevos postear ahi, en el resto habría una limpieza mucho mayor. También soy partidario de los tres niveles, es decir, por encima de lo que yo llame "nivel 2", otro nivel, para que el nivel 2 sea para gente que ha demostrado que puede convivir y aportar al foro, pero que le sirva de prueba de si merece acceder a la zona secreta.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Basicamente tenia el la cabeza esto que comentas, practicamente lo mismo...

NIVEL 0: Puden leer el foro abierto y abrir hilos solo en en "cajon de sastre"

NIVEL 1: Pueden leer y abrir hilos en todo el foro abierto

NIVEL 2: Puden leer y abrir hilos en todo foro abierto y la parte secreta.

MODERADORES: NIVEL 2 + mover/borrar hilos 

Eso es no?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Por cierto.. mejor dejemos el pesimismo, dejemos aquello que fue el foro... para bien o para mal es irreproducible, mejor mirar hacia adelante.  

Se trata de conseguir un sitio donde sea viable la comunicación entre aficionados a la magia, donde se pueda orientar a los que empiezan y compartir inquietudes, ni mas ni menos,  y si algun "pro" nos quiere regalar alguna joya de cuando en cuando, pues mejor que mejor...

----------


## Eladio

Exactamente eso es, E.S.ANDREWS.

Aunque sinceramente, para que tenga sentido un "cajon de sastre", lo otro debe no ser igual de desordenado, asi que, o recopilación, o criba, pero YA!

Incluso, no sobraría si se puede, hacer un grupo de "moderadores extraordinarios" para limpiar el foro, y luego ya establecer los que sean.

----------


## Minimago

Y por que no convocamos elecciones a "ministros" en plan de decidimos como organizar el foro, siempre y cuando los candidatos demuestren que estan capacitados y tengan una anitguedad minima de 1 año a 6 meses como veais! xD

----------


## morfeostar

Nadie lo dice pero todo el mundo lo deja caer... 

Creo, y me permito el lujo de hacer mías las palabras de Yago cuando dice que se ha intentado en varias ocasiones cambiar este foro y no se ha hecho nada.

La razón es sencilla y simple. Esto no es un foro normal de magia... es un foro Comercial.. que sirve para captar clientes para una tienda. Siempre ha sido así y precisamente por eso entiendo a la gente que afirma que esto no va a cambiar demasiado. No interesa restringir el foro, porque si se restringe, no hay tantos clientes nuevos. ¿Cuantos Canutos habrá vendido TiendaMagia gracias a las preguntitas de los curiosos?
De todas formas eso no me importa. Nunca me ha importado demasiado. Me ha importado lo que este foro contenía.. las personas que aportaban en él.. y que, desgraciadamente la gran mayoría ya no están y los que quedan piensan más o menos como yo. 

Fijaos qué cosa tan simple y sencilla.

De todas formas este tema está interesante y me divierte.

Estoy realmente intrigado de ver dónde acaba todo esto. Soy morboso, lo sé.

Nunca he sido demasiado hablador en este foro porque siempre vi que había mucha gente que tenía mucho más que aportar que yo al resto de personas. He bebido, asimilado y aprendido todo lo que he podido de esas personas y del resto. He colaborado en lo que humildemente he podido y siempre con reservas. 
Así es como me sentía antes.
Ahora siento que esa gente ya no está o no queda apenas nadie y me apena.
Pero la curiosidad de ver dónde acaba todo esto y si, una vez más será papel mojado o no me lleva a seguir leyendo.

Espero con impaciencia los cambios tan impresionantes y fascinantes que parece que se quieren dar. ¿Será verdad?

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## Minimago

Y por que no convocamos elecciones a "ministros" en plan de decidimos como organizar el foro, siempre y cuando los candidatos demuestren que estan capacitados y tengan una anitguedad minima de 1 año a 6 meses como veais! xD, o que hayan publicado 100 mensajes... no se algo asi...

y luego que esos elegidos se queden como moderadores. Vamos que se haga una restucturacion total del foro pero sin borrar los post!

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Entiendo perfectamente lo que morfeostar comenta, y entiendo el desánimo de los que llevan más tiempo, y no han visto materializarse un monton de buenas intenciones. 

Todo depende de lo que se quieran mojar, es lo que hay... pero si creo que puede existir un equilibrio entre un foro comercial y foro de aficionados a la magia, de hecho el foro comercial no funcionaria si no hubiera el apoyo de la gente verdaderamenta aficionada, cuantos  canutos venderían si no fuera por esta gente? no creo que muchos.

Llamadlo optimismo del novato, pero si siento que es posible que ocurran cambios en este foro, ya sea porque finalmente haya disposicion para cambiar las cosas, o por el hecho de que el foro parece andar en el la cuerda floja y, o se renueva, o se colapsa definitivamente. yo que se!!     

Por otra parte la labor comercial blogdemagia ya la desempeña bastante bien......no :Confused: .... 


un saludo

----------


## Némesis

Si esperáis que alguien os escuche vais listos.

----------


## Minimago

> Si esperáis que alguien os escuche vais listos.


Nemesis, que sugieres entonces, que creemos otro foro?

----------


## Adrian-

''Opinión''

(NIVEL 0) Lo suyo sería hacer, como se comenta por arriba, un grupo de acceso libre total (algo así como desde la zona, actual, de compraventa, hasta abajo y una zona de iniciación y normas (los 2 sectores de arriba)con algunas excepciones decididas por el moderador o administrador).

(NIVEL 1) Al registrarse en el foro, se le permitirá entrar entrar en la zona de magia general, añadiendo solo y exclusivamente a la zona que comento por arriba, es una manera de evitar los tontopost que se ven repitiendo lo mismo una y otra vez en las distintas categorías (inicialmente puede ser un poco desordenado, pero se pueden buscar soluciones).

(NIVEL 2) Al llegar a un numero de mensajes (40 o 50 por ejemplo), se le permitirá en la zona de magia por categorías (se supone que al llevar x numero de mensajes, ya debería saber a no hacer post a lo loco), donde se hablará mas seriamente, aun sin desvelar nada de los juegos que ponga en peligro el secreto del propio o de otros (como ahora, vamos).

 (NIVEL 3) Aquí se entraría por recomendación o por un numero elevado de mensajes coherentes, no tontopost(200, pongamos) y sería algo así como la zona secreta, donde (digo yo, que todavía no he llegado a entrar)se podrá hablar libremente de los juegos o de la técnica sin pasarse (siempre hay que tener cuidado que hay tramposillos por hay :twisted: )

(NIVEL 4)Zona exclusiva de los moderadores/administrador donde no me quiero meter...

Se que es un texto un poco largo, pero es una manera de organizar el foro, de una manera en la que se puede poner todo lo que al ''user'' le gustaría, evidentemente la zona ''1'' tendría que tener alguien encargado de limpiar casi diariemente, pero mejor una zona, que 20.

----------


## Adrian-

> Se que es un texto un poco largo, pero es una manera de organizar el foro, de una manera en la que se NO puede poner todo lo que al ''user'' le gustaría, evidentemente la zona ''1'' tendría que tener alguien encargado de limpiar casi diariemente, pero mejor una zona, que 20.


me equivoque y lo he rectificado aquí (no encuentro el botón ''editar''). Por lo que se, no se añade a la liste de post escritos por lo que no me acribilléis diciendo que me contradigo...

----------


## angelilliks

Una cosa imporantísima para mejorar la lecura del foro: Quitar todas las censuras.

----------


## eidanyoson

Idéas hay muchas.

 Ganas hay unas cuantas.

 Personas capacitadas, varias.  

 Lo que sea, pero ya.

 Y otra cosa, por muy muy comercial que sea o deba ser el foro, a Teindamagia no creo que le importe que magos de prestigio requieran de sus servicios, además de los nuevos y Canutos.  Entre otras cosas, porque si la cosa fuera realmente bien, un shadow box, por ejemplo, son muuuuuuuuuchos Canutos de una sóla vez.

 Dicho de otra manera, porque funciona "La Magia del Café" y no esto, por poner un ejemplo que conocemos mucho...

----------


## YaGo

> Si esperáis que alguien os escuche vais listos.


¡Hombreee Némesis!

¿¿Qué tal por los otros foros??  :D

----------


## anacrin

Antes de nada y sin ACRITUD hacia nadie.

Expongo tambien mi pensamiento, ya que este post merece la pena, en cuanto a la actualidad del foro. La CALIDAD. Como bien comenta Yago, los infructuosos intentos por mejorar el foro, han sido todos en vano. Pero si bien, el tema de la migracion a otro sistema, es quiza el unico aliento, que nos queda a los que hemos visto llover (poco, pero algo si). Y dar un voto de confianza, sobretodo cuando no se tiene nada que perder, con la esperanza de retomar aquellas discusiones interesantes y didacticas.

Pues bien, mi opinion, siempre personal, claro esta, es fulminar todo aquello que realmente daña. Me explico, hay que ser consecuente y es algo que he rumiado, es el tema de la edad. Que si bien, no quiero ser elitista o clasista respecto a la edad. Esta dice mucho de uno mismo.

La calidad personal y humana en cada uno de nosotros es independiente de nuestro vagaje magico, con ello, lo que quiero decir, es que la consecuente disminucion en la media de edad de los foreros, hace que la mayoria sean/seamos mas inexpertos y por ello se deberia controlar, aqui personalmente, en la conciencia de cada uno, si el post que iniciemos es de un grado actractivo lo suficiente como para obtener respuestas de calidad.

Sin malas interpretaciones, no dijo que alguien joven, no postee hilos con calidad, ya que ahi, cientos de ejemplos corrobora tanto positiva como negativamente lo expuesto. 

Y sin mas, estando de acuerdo con la mayoria de todos vosotros, solamente añado una cosa mas. Y es que, si se consigue clasificar el foro como se pretende, a medio/largo plazo se obtendra esa Calidad y al final quedaran los que realmente ame este arte, con la consiguiente vuelta de algunos grandes (espero).

Sin mas, un saludo a todos.

----------


## rafa cama

Yo creo que una de las soluciones es muy fácil. A aquellos que les preocupe la calidad del foro, que sólo posteen en los hilos que les parezcan interesantes por algún motivo. Que aparece alguien preguntando una chorrada de cómo se hace un juego... pues pasamos de ese hilo y no lo alimentamos. Que hay alguno de esos que tiene porrón de mensajes, y en cambio otros que podrían dar lugar a interesantes debates, como no hay polémica, pasan sin pena ni gloria.

Yo lo hago así, y sigo disfrutando del foro. Puede que participe menos, pero lo hago en los hilos que sí me interesan.

El tema es, creo, no sentirse personalmente ofendido por los posteos de alguien recién llegado. Si nadie le contesta hasta que un moderador lo haga, y ve el estilo de los hilos que sí se responden, él mismo irá cambiando.

En cuanto a la moderación, yo soy firme partidario de la moderación DURA o MUY DURA, incluso, en lo referente a temas como descalificaciones personales o insultos, y algo más laxa (advertir con buenas palabras las primeras veces y cierre de tema) en otros temas.

Que no se trata de crear un estado policial (salvo en lo referente, como ya he dicho, al respeto a lso demás).

Por otro lado: No se puede esperar por parte de los veteranos que un novato se haya leído todas las reglas del foro, haya estado un tiempo leyendo a ver el estilo, y además sea un mago experimentado. Cuando yo entre, era le más novato de los novatos (y en gran parte lo sigo siendo), por supuesto no me leí las normas, no me presenté (esto es una elección, no una obligación en mi opinión, y a mí personalemnte no me gusta, y si alguien me hubiera dicho "primero preséntate"... no sé, le hubiera dicho que se metiera en sus asuntos, o algo -aunque con respeto-) y escribí algunos mensajes que posiblemente fueran, cuando menos, arriesgados...

¿Y qué? Era novato. No pasa nada.

En cuanto a lo de poner barreras a la entrada, no me gusta nada, nada. Para la gente más metida en el tema, un área secreta está bien, pero un área abierta me parece algo sano y que puede ser instructivo. Y si entra alguien que no tiene ni idea de magia ni sabe realmente de qué va, pues incluso puede ser bueno. Un soplo de aire fresco. Una mente sin malear por la visión de mago.

Pero esto es sólo mi opinión.

Saludines.

----------


## YaGo

> Yo creo que una de las soluciones es muy fácil. A aquellos que les preocupe la calidad del foro, que sólo posteen en los hilos que les parezcan interesantes por algún motivo. Que aparece alguien preguntando una chorrada de cómo se hace un juego... pues pasamos de ese hilo y no lo alimentamos.


El problema de eso Rafa es que aunque los 20 que estamos aquí hablando no lo alimentemos, los otros 12580 que quedan en el foro sí. Y entonces no vale de nada el pasar de largo. Y no digo que alimenten el tema a mala idea. Lo que ocurre es que como la pregunta está a su nivel ("qué color de dorso es mejor") pues responden todos (o sea, el 98%) los que quieren aportar algo sin darse cuenta de que realmente no es una aportación valiosa.

Y así nos va.

----------


## Mistico

En mi opinión ( y quizá soy uno de los menos indicados para hablar del tema) este foro funciona como un foro de iniciación ( en el área abierta), me explico: Cuando yo me inicié en la magia, o mejor dicho, cuando quise iniciarme, no tenía ni idea de cual era el camino ( a día de hoy a veces me sigo planteando esta pregunta) y, casi por casualidad, entré en este foro. 

Entré con respeto, con el mismo respeto que entro en casa ajena, donde cada anfitrión tiene sus normas, y donde el trato debe ser correcto. 

Al principio, como todos, seguro que realicé alguna pregunta "equivocada", pero la lectura de muchos temas me fue indicando qué debía aprender y cómo debía aprenderlo. 

Aprendí el respeto a la magia (hasta hace relativamente poco no he comenzado a contactar con otros magos), y aprendí solo, bueno, solo no, con y de todos los que integraban este foro (por supuesto que de unos más y de otros menos). 

Efectivamente creo que la edad con la que entran muchos de los nuevos foreros hace que, no sólo se  pierda "calidad" en el foro, sino que exista menos "respeto", es decir, ese respeto que se debe tener cuando se entra en casa ajena y uno debe hacer suya la frase  que versa: "donde fueres haz lo que vieres". El problema comienza cuando lo que ves es lo que se ve hoy en día, y no lo que yo veía cuando llegué aquí.

Para los que quieren un foro de calidad, un foro en el que se inicien debates, se planteen retos, se "comparta" información y , sobre todo, se crezca, mágicamente hablando, creo que la solución está en potenciar el Área secreta, ya no sólo para hablar más abiertamente, sino para tratar aquellos temas en los que queremos que se aporten que la calidad (hasta donde llegamos los que componemos dicha área, sea una de sus cualidades.

Bueno, estos son mis pensamientos sintetizados en 5 minutos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Eladio

Comentaba angelilliks que habría que quitar todas las censuras... con lo cual estoy de acuerdo... a un nivel alto. No olvidemos que hay un montón de cazadores de trucos y niñatos que solo quieren satisfacer su curiosidad. Pero si, una vez hecho un proceso de selección de gente, la censura mata.

En otro orden de cosas, me repito y reitero: Cajón de Sastre para los novatos, respuestas prediseñadas para estos mismos novatos y como archivo útil para los demas, y foro privado para el resto. Así puedes hablar con tranquilidad y sin censura (tras superar algun tipo de selección) y tiendamagia no vende menos, pues simpre va a haber un moderador que a base de 20 COPY&PASTE al día, refiera al canuto, o a qué libro trae tal juego, o a como superar los nervios, etc...

Y luego, si quieren matarse a ver quién es el mejor mago de la historia, pues adelante, ni nos afecta a nosotros ni les afecta a ellos, porque cuando el tema muere, va quedando atrás, en la página 100, y todos contentos.

Un saludo a todos los que están en este hilo comiendose el coco. (Incluso a los que se fueron y vuelven a meter cizaña   :Wink:   desde el cariño, ¿eh?)

----------


## Eladio

PD: Y creo que con el mismo método del cajón de sastre, se ahorran otro tipo de limitaciones, por edad o por nivel o por lo que sea, pues no entra al que por su edad se le "presuponga" madurez, sino el que la demuestra.

----------


## Ella

> Ella, perdona pero...el Nivel Baja principalmente porque es un Foro Abierto y por ese motivo aquellos "profesionales" como tu dices (que se cansan de ver mensajes como que es un FP y cosas asi ) migran hacia otros lugares.
> 
> Saludos
> AHC


por supuesto, y esto seguira asi
asi se hagan niveles de usuario (que ya hay porque ser miembro del area secreta es un nivel y como vemos nadie escribe alli), aunque haya sala de moderadores para sus reuniones (que ya existe tambien)....al ser un foro comercial (como se ha comentado), es decir, su fin es ser un foro de una tienda y no el que haya nivel o no de magia, lo que convendria hacer (repito la idea que expuse) es simplemente dejarlo asi, sin mas, para que complicarse?
y formar otro foro, nuevo, con otra url, para que asi la gente se deje de ir y simplemente cambie de lugar donde escribir.
borrar mensajes, secciones, es mucho trabajo, lo mas facil es empezar de nuevo pero esta vez, ya que la intencion es satisfacer a los magos y buscar un sitio de reunion, centrarse en un fin e intentar mantener una homogeneidad de nivel o al menos de intencion de los miembros, que todos esten alli para enseñar y aprender a la vez.

de esta forma la gente nueva tendra su lugar: magiapotagia
y el resto un foro nuevo, con reglas, moderadores, organizacion, y acceso limitado que garantice el nivel y no lo ensucie a la vista porque tanto el carecer de temas nuevos interesantes como el que haya temas molestos son las razones por las cuales la gente tiende a irse, a la larga se cansa de entrar cada dia y ver que en su seccion que quiere y guarda cariño hay 10 pots nuevos y todos ellos repetidos e irrelevantes.

el area secreta podria ser ese nuevo foro, de hecho es un nuevo foro exclusivo que solo se entra por demostrar nivel en las colaboraciones, pero nadie escribe en el asi se fomente y pese a su existencia la gente se sigue llendo...simplemente porque lo de afuera (el foro abierto) enturbia y genera un ambiente incompatible.

----------


## mariio

yo llevo mucho tiempo sin conectarme,pero despues de todo este tiempo,parte de los conocimientos mios se los devo a este foro,por eso ahora de vez en cuando leo y comento en lo que puedo

----------


## oskiper

en unos 10 días se hará la migración del foro, ya está todo listo y sólo queda la customización de VBulletin para poder largar el foro nuevo, avisaré con tiempo porque, como ya saben, el foro quedará inactivo un día por la migración.

Es una lástima todas las presunciones y teorías conspirativas alrededor del fin comercial del foro y demonizan la imagen de Mariano como un capitalista despiadado que lo único que quiere es meterles la mano en el bolsillo pero esa es la visión de varios y la verdad es que me parece que la mejor opción es responder con hechos. 

Sí, el foro es de Mariano, dueño de Tiendamagia, es algo que nunca se ocultó. Pero creo que el trabajo original que estamos haciendo para traer material original y crear una comunidad interesante de magos está a la vista ¿Nos hemos equivocado en el camino? Claro que sí! Pero no ha sido con mala intención muchachos. Estamos trabajando sobre nuestros errores y está a la vista de todos. Por eso es que pueden ver las mejoras en la calidad del Blog de Magia en los últimos tiempos... Cambios que esperamos serán reflejados en el foro también y en poco tiempo. No puedo evitar (no quiero) los comentarios negativos y pesimistas. Entiendo el comentario de Némesis y no voy a discutirlo. Lo único que sí te diría Némesis es que nos des un tiempo para probarte que realmente estamos trabajando a conciencia para cambiar el Blog. Por ahora para uds. todas son sólo palabras porque no han visto ningún cambio excepto mis respuestas. Pero deben entender que no son cambios que se puedan lograr de la mañana a la noche y que será algo paulatino. no les voy a mentir para decirles que a partir de hoy Magiapotagia se convertirá en el foro soñado por todos, convengamos que eso es imposible. Si me comprometo en trabajar todo lo que pueda para que en el menor tiempo posible, este foro vuelva al menos, a ser el foro que los atrajo en sus comienzos y pulir todos los defectos que nombran en este hilo. 

Realmente les agradezco a todos por su voto de confianza y quiero lograr que ese esfuerzo vajga la pena, los único que les pedimos desde aquí es un poco de tiempo para que vean los cambios. Por lo pronto, la migración es un hecho y lo verán muy pronto.

----------


## Mistico

Muchas Gracias Oskiper, tanto por la información, como por el trabajo.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ritxi

Esperando los cambios con los brazos abiertos.

----------


## oskiper

> Ahora, para los que llegaron hace poco, la percepción es de que está mal. Pero para los que llevamos aquí más de dos años la percepción es NEFASTA. Los que habéis llegado hace un año o menos no sabéis como estaba esto, ni siquiera leyendo los hilos antiguos. Antes la cosa no iba mal, había ciertas molestias pero el foro estaba bien, aprendíamos algo TODOS. Ahora todo el que lleva al menos un año en la magia no tiene nada que aprender. Eso no es en absoluto viable para un foro que se dice de sí mismo de MAGIA. Normal que todo el mundo se largue.
> 
> 
> 
> La "criatura" nunca llegó a nacer, no nos equivoquemos. Simplemente nunca han llegado a consumarse todas esas propuestas de claves, cuestionarios e invitaciones que se están proponiendo. Ni hace 3 años ni ahora vale de nada proponerlas, porque no es probable que salgan adelante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Bueno nada... Creo que respondí algunas preguntas verdad?

Es bueno a veces tener un poco de paciencia nada más... Y es aún mejor cuando ésto se complementa con un poco, sólo un poquito de optimismo y de esperanzas que alguien puede hacer algo.

Yo recién estoy empezando en todo ésto y no espero que nadie me dé créditos que todavía no me he ganado pero lo que sí haré es tratar de ganar la confianza de todos nuevamente.

----------


## YaGo

Eso lo escribí hace ya bastante tiempo oskiper, antes siquiera de saber si habría cambios en el foro (como ha habido finalmente). Aún así siempre ha sido como dije hasta el momento presente, que ha habido un cambio real (aunque sea de aspecto únicamente y por ahora). Sólo espero, como todos, que este cambio sea definitivo y no haya que hacer sino cambios menores en el futuro. Ciertamente me alegro de que la cosa haya realmente cambiado, porque como hemos visto a lo largo de casi 4 años es que se habló mucho del tema pero nunca se llegó a consumar ninguna propuesta, de ahí el "pesimismo".

Obviamente la sensación que tenemos ahora todos (imagino) es de que la cosa parece que realmente cambia y si nos fijamos hasta se empieza a notar una vuelta de algunos usuarios que dejaron el foro hace mucho.

----------


## ign

Esperemos que comience una nueva etapa en el foro en la que vayamos a mejor (sólo podemos ir a mejor) y que podamos recuperar el antiguo nivel que tantos añoramos, dejando también sitio para los principiantes.

De momento, me alegra no tener que editar dos o tres mensajes de spam porno cada día...

¡Un saludo!

----------

